
Russian Rocket Fails, and 2 Astronauts Make Safe Emergency Return - extraterra
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/11/science/soyuz-rocket.html
======
mr_overalls
Sorry, this event occurred five days ago, and has been thoroughly discussed
here.

